# Comp Barbecue



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok, This may sound like a whole heap of trouble. I'm thinking of entering a comp. with my pit that uses NO propane or any other heat than wood and lump. I have heard this year its KCSB rules. When I hear a pit firing off late in the night on gas because the Old Hick, or Southern Pride kicks on the gas is it legal? It's not to be done because of the rules. Am I the redheaded step child that blows the whistle and the ass hole of the cook off? Will I get " The wood went out" YES I will.  I'm just a dip shit that turns out the best I can with out using the high holly hardware of a HUGE big buck commercial pit? I have head it and seen it. If I'm shelling out $200.00 bucks to enter plus the cost of meat, I want a fair shot.I have done well at the last 3 years in the cook off here at the local. Commercial pits and gas assisted pits should be banned. In my option. I would like to see more Armature folk with ECB's And WSM's Get involved to promote barbecue.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 4, 2005)

Pig's I'm not too familiar with comp's myself, but I'm entered into the VaBBQFest in Oct which is a MIM Sanctioned event.  From what I understand in the rules is you can only use gas to light your fires.  That's it, unless I misread something and that is totally possible. Good luck in your comp


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 4, 2005)

don't know about the KCBS rules or exactly what that contest will allow, 
but if it claims that all things are equal, then tending fires should be equal, in other words, no gas.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 4, 2005)

The rule is, "once the meat goes on, the gas goes off." In Michigan, they even wanted it disconnected! I lobbied the KCBS rep because I keep my dishwater hot with it, and cook breakfast with it. My fire went way low because I was screwing around at the Dizzy Pigs site and I hadda spend some considerable time splitting kindling with a hatchet and blowing on the embers. Personally, since I am only doing it for the fun, I would just let any perceived infractions go. If you want, you could say something directly to the person like, "you know, you are not allowed to be using gas." If you just report them, someone will actually have to catch them doing it. I use the "sweep around my own front door" approach!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 4, 2005)

Woody,

I think you were actuallly spying on "Big Moe" trying to come up with some of his secrets, or seeing if he had "vertically challenged people" under that tent cooking all night, oops that should be "invisible vertically challenged people" cooking all night without smoke.  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Actually, that is the situation I am referring to where if they don't catch ya, it is all hearsay.


----------



## jminion1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Under most of the sanctioning body rules out there you can use gas to start your initial fire to heat the pit. Once meat goes on gas can not be use at all even if your fire was to go out.

This is not a big problem. The way I look at it as a cook is if some team feels the need to use gas later in the cook these folks are not going to be around long. The other teams will run them off by the way they interact with the offending team. As a Rep if it is reported and I find it to be true, I will disqualify them and see to it that they will not be cooking in any KCBS contest for the next two years.

Cook the best you can, pay attention to the little details and have fun. Knowing your doing it right is enought and let any cheaters live with the crap they will recieve.
Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 4, 2005)

My point exactly Jim!


----------

